# 3.5G Betta Paludarium for my Office



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

*History of Tank*

The 3.5G is a rimless rectangular tank with black silicone. I bought it in early 2011 to house a half-moon betta. Went for a short vacation, came back home and there he is lying dry on the floor... 

Then i decided to start a shrimp tank. I had a couple of danios from my 10g, so I temporarily put them in the tank after to help with the cycling. Have been rearing Cherry red shrimps for a months plus, then I realized how heavy maintenance it is to have a cherry shrimp. A little shift in water conditions, and they molt, if they're not ready to molt, they'll die molting. Also, I was having trouble to get some MALE shrimps to get them to breed. All I got from LFS seems to be female eventhough the shopkeeper says they are male.. 

But, Whatever, Now, I have a pretty betta in there. I haven't chose a name for him yet. I'll let my kid choose it for me later. 

*Current Spec*:
3.5G.
Hob Filter
No CO2, No Ferts
Ikea Lamp with CFL bulb.
ADA Soil Amazonia
Ambulia
Bacopa
Rotala of some sort
Couples of DW that looks like a sunken ship!

Current Condition of the tank


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ok, here are some pics... finally I got 3 Red Cherry Shrimps. 

The Tank: (3-4gallon ish)









Close up:









Another shot:









I notice one of the shrimp is doing swimming laps.. while the other 2 just grazing around. I guess I got 1 male and 2 female (not really sure). But I hope so...

I am planning to add some stem plants on the left later. Probably just take some from my 10g.

COMMENTS?


----------



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

very nice im planning on making a similaiar tank that is longer with jars for the shrimp to clean i like that moss, and i was also thinking of a stem plant like a banana for the shrimp i like it so far.


----------



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

i also noticed you filter has no sponge on it your shrimplets might get sucked in


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

fishman333 said:


> i also noticed you filter has no sponge on it your shrimplets might get sucked in


Good thing u mentioned it. I totally forgot about the sponge!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

sure thing wouldnt want those pretty shrimps in the filter


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

You can get a filter sponge at any big box pet store. Most of them carry the one that fits on the filter for the Fluval Edge, and that should fit right on your filter with no problems.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I just spotted one of them climbing my DW mountain and I swear I could hear him say "I'm on top of the world!!!"


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a nice picture! Cool tank too!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Good start! That tank looks way bigger than 3.5 gallons. That's a compliment. 

The best part of multiple tanks is you can share parts, pieces, and plants to make them look better. The bad part is more water changes! 

Sometimes I was much happier with my inexpensive tank made from spare parts than I was my big expensive fancy tank. Maybe you'll find the same.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ok, I did a rescape. Ditched the java fern. Removed some mosses. Dropped in a big chunk of rock in the middle. Planted some DHG(?), and rotala (taken from my 10g). IMO it looks better, but I feel there are still more room for improvements.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the changes, but I would suggest moving the rock over a tad more to the left so they are less centered.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Good idea. I think it will be better with the rock at left side as well now that u mentioned it.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Bad news. Second shrimp died on me. He started off being inactive (not grazing, but just sit around with less movements).. then suddenly he just died.

There is now 1 shrimp in there, and he is looking pretty healthy, actively grazing on the mosses and plants. 

I think the main reason for the death is the non proper acclimation. Getting more shrimps today.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I just added 5 new shrimps. I did the acclimation for 1 hour. (mixing of my tank water into the LFS water gradually over 1 hour)... all of the shrimps are AOK till today and actively grazing my mosses. AND!!! I SPOT ONE WITH RACING STRIPES!!! Crossing fingers for berried shrimp later!! HOO AHH!

Here is the snapshot from side:


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Some of my shrimps gathering to graze the moss.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

doncityz said:


> AND!!! I SPOT ONE WITH RACING STRIPES!!! Crossing fingers for berried shrimp later!!





doncityz said:


>


You already have one. Center one in the pic.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Really? How do u know that one is berried? I am not seeing any eggs there. I think it is just the random patterns of her skin...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

No, try ctrl++ and you'll see some yellow-green eggs.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Nah.. its just the color of the moss behind her.. I am looking very closely at every one of them, so far there is no visible eggs. i hope soon.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Did a few rescaping - reposition the rock to be off centered as suggested.
And create a moss tree Bonsai style.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

At another angle









And close up of the bonsai moss tree


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Today a shrimp molted. But still alive. Yay.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Every shrimps are healthy (eating and pooping)..

but I have yet to see berries...grr.. i want them babies!!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Okay.... it seems my shrimp dislike that super white pebbles. They seem to be keeping away from it. LOL. So I decided to take it off. I tied the plastic branch to a small pebble and put some christmas moss on it and tuck it at another corner of the tank.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL. Maybe due to their prey instinct? Since they blended into the dark colored substrate they want nothing to do with the white pebbles. I must say I really like your layout in this tank. And that bonsai tree idea! I really liked how you had it in that glass cup thing. I will totally be stealing that idea! I have bare bottom shrimp tanks (had a bad experience with black sand and a HOB filter semi-exploding) so having little vases inside would look cool


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> LOL. Maybe due to their prey instinct? Since they blended into the dark colored substrate they want nothing to do with the white pebbles. I must say I really like your layout in this tank. And that bonsai tree idea! I really liked how you had it in that glass cup thing. I will totally be stealing that idea! I have bare bottom shrimp tanks (had a bad experience with black sand and a HOB filter semi-exploding) so having little vases inside would look cool


I have been noticing the same for my tetras as well. They dislike anything bright white. Like when I take a piece of white tissue paper and wipe the external wall, they'd be zig zagging at the speed of light in there!!

Yeah, I actually like the glass cup in there as well.. with some dark colored pebbles, it would be nice. That'd be a nice addition to your bare bottom tank! Good luck with that.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Yesterday saw some shrimps gather around grazing their dead friend. 

I just top up the water a day before that (about 5%). no idea why he died.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Just reporting in the journal.

Last 3 days went for a short holiday. I put some extra food in the tank.
I left the tank dark, but the tank gets some sunlight from the nearby window.

Today came home to a tank with new inhabitants - some hydras spotted on the wall. some tiny planarias as well. This is my first hydra encounter, so I swoosh them on the glass wall - not a good idea as someone here said they will regenerate from the swooshed mush. 

Bad mood.

Also, happening all in this same day - just my luck - i spotted one shrimp molting, before he can even finish, came another 2 bigger female shrimp and started to graze on her back. her skins torn out, showing white flesh, she wiggles a bit (in pain?), and few minutes later she died.  the 2 bigger female shrimp kept on grazing on her like its the most delicious meal ever.

I have no idea why my shrimps turn into canibals. i feed them fish food (with shrimp contents in it - could it be the cause?). 

I am feeling like giving up on shrimp and turn the tank into a danios tank later, MAYBE.
As of today, Im left with 5 shrimps.

Captain Kirk Signing Out.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Since the tank gets quite dirty (from almost 0 WC), I decided to do a tank cleaning today. 50% WC and minor rescape.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Another shrimp died today. suspect: hydra stung him and while he is paralysed, his shrimp buddies came and eat him alive. im not going to buy anymore shrimps. if these guys die off, im making the tank a friggin danio tank


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Left with 4 shrimps now.

I thought I make a comment about the plants now. The DHG is growing albeit slowly. The moss is picking up great. And the rotala singapore is a weed. 

It is so hard to scape a small 3.5G. I am still not happy with how it looks. Perhaps it needs some DW, or branches.. i don't know still thinkin.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

No! Keep your shrimp tank a shrimp tank!

From looking at other people's tanks they seem to have some piece of diagonal DW or branch or something that divdes the tank and creates vertical space for the shrimp to swim on. If you can't find some good DW, cholla cactus is GREAT (like frosted flakes if you know what I mean)! You can tie it up to whatever shape you want and then cover up those sections with moss. I have some pictures if you'd like to see :]. But cholla wood is cheaper too, but I think it's out of season now.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

The 4 of them are still doing ok it seems... I am going to look for some male shrimps tomorrow. I also just transfered 2 CAEs (from my 10g) into this tank (my 10g now has 2 healthy otos). 

The lights on the shrimp tank don't have a timer yet, so sometimes i forgot to turn it off overnight, and hence, lots of green hair algae is growing on the walls. Already the 2 CAEs are clearing them up. The CAEs are quite big though.. about 3 inch and 2.5inch each from nose to tip of tail.

I guess I got bored with just 4 shrimps. I need to breed them.....


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Guess your house must be big since there's no way I can forget to turn off my tanks lights since they are in my bedroom . If you want to keep it a strictly shrimp tank (you should haha) get some amano shrimps. Those things love hair algae. Sadly they don't breed. 

But getting a nice piece of diagonal cholla wood would really help with scaping ideas!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

My house ain't that big... in my country, most of normal citizens' houses is as big as American house's kitchen only. Im not kidding! But, just that the shrimp tank is in my 7'x7' SOHO.... and i keep door closed.

Anyway, both of the CAEs are doing superb job of cleaning up the shrimp tank... its really clear now. 

Here's one of the ladies...


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Here is the tank's condition as of now..... The DHG grow very slowly... the mosses are doing great though...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

doncityz said:


> Here's one of the ladies...


Don't you only have ladies ?



doncityz said:


> Here is the tank's condition as of now..... The DHG grow very slowly... the mosses are doing great though...


Are you adding ferts? Not sure how much the CAE's poop but shrimp poop definitely won't help anything but moss grow.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Im not dosing ferts in here.. Really worried if the fert would harm the shrimps. Anyway tomorrow am going to get male rcs. I m thinking to get some amanos as well for my 10g...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ferts are fine as long as you don't over dose by like 700%. And try not to dump it on top of a shrimp either . That might kill that single one. But as long as you diffuse it (I inject mine into the soil directly using a VERY SCARY and LONG needle) the shrimps will be completely safe!

I'd only get 1 or 2 amanos. Those things poop like crazy.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the amanos.. 

I'll wait till my shrimps breed first before I try dosing ferts. 

I just noticed I am a Planted Tank Obsessed.. (under my nick on the left)...
Yes, I AM!! HAHA!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If you wanna keep it like that your'e gonna have to pay haha. Or you're gonna turn into a "Enthusiast" at 500+ posts.

I wanna hit 1000!!!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> If you wanna keep it like that your'e gonna have to pay haha. Or you're gonna turn into a "Enthusiast" at 500+ posts.
> 
> I wanna hit 1000!!!


Not very long now for u to reach that 1000..... roud:


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Okaayyy.. here i am being me... i rescaped!!
Ditched the rock, since it is obviously too big for the tank.
took the DW from my 10g, break it into some pieces... and put it in the shrimp tank

I also went to another LFS to get some more females and males. I specifically ask for males, so I hope they are indeed males... I can't really tell.. they are colorless for sure.. but not sure about the saddle.. seems like they have it a bit.. i don't know.. just wait and see I guess.. lets all pray for some berried shrimps.

Here FTS


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I like the new look. The DW arrangement almost looks like a sunken ship :]! All it needs is a mast (hint hint).

If you take some pictures of your shrimp I can definitely identify if they're male or not for you! You have to remember though, if you do have male and female shrimps now you'd wanna make sure to leave them alone. If you keep rescaping the tank (I know it's hard to resist) they will have to keep getting used to new enviroments and will most likely drop their eggs :[


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Hey thanks!! yeah, my nephew was saying the same thing too about that sunken ship DW.. hehe..... 

Ok, now all my shrimps have turned to red color . but there are a couple that are faded red in color.. and seems to have that saddle as well... i'll take pics later..


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Here are some of my shrimps pics...

The right one is supposedly male








A couple of other shrimps


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh here are the shrimp pictures :]. So did you add some RCS to your 10 gallon tank as well? If you added the amanos + cardinals into your other tank and they died, and the RCS here and they are doing fine, you might wanna check the parameters on your 10g.

If you can a picture like directly facing the side of the shrimp instead of kind of downwards at an angle it might be easier. In the first picture it does look like a male on the right. No carriage, lighter coloring, and shorter whiskers. In the second picture the one on the moss is kind of hard to tell. The shrimp is kind of at an angle so carriage is hard to pick out, color is also splotchy, and the whisker is at an angle too haha. Be a better paparazzi!!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ah.. ok gotcha on the shooting angle... but the photos are crappy as well (taken from an iphone)... im waiting to get my DSLR.. which is at the shop,and somebody needs to pay for it first. lol


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You know I use my iphone to take pictures as well? I have this magnetic macro + wide angle lens that attaches to the little camera part. Really cool :]. But it only allows you to be like 1" away from the shrimp for a correct focus for the macro shot

But yea.. DSLR is much, much, much better


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ooo sounds good... but i can bet the lens you're talking about costs about kagilion dollars in my country. haahaha


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Can you order from amazon.com? http://www.amazon.com/0-67X-Macro-M...FTI6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1322940860&sr=8-5 Only costs $8 . This is the one I have. The wide-angle lens helps in everyday pictures as well.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Price gone up to $11.. 
but that's cheap..! it has magnets i see.. 
but won't the magnet screw up the sensors in the iPhone?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The magnet is so tiny it doesn't seem to effect anything. But now that you mention it this is kind of like putting a magnet onto a computer... I don't know haha. I've been using this for little under a month now and my iphone seems to be working fine. The camera still focuses by itself too


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I had hydra once, I found something about raising the temperature and salting the tank for an hour. It worked, but I had to remove all my critters first.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Now that you changed the name of the journal I better see a mast soon


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Now that you changed the name of the journal I better see a mast soon


LOL..... Hmm.. now where is that mast.. surely i got one lying around in my back pocket :icon_mrgr


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Reginald2 said:


> I had hydra once, I found something about raising the temperature and salting the tank for an hour. It worked, but I had to remove all my critters first.


Thanks for sharing your methods.. will come in handy if i've been hit with them again.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

OMG! You know what would be so cool as a mast? Get like two chopsticks, not the disposable kind, something study. String them like a "t" shape for the mast. And then... this is the great idea... *make a moss wall as the cloth for the mast!* When the moss grows out you'll have like a moss covered mast that will look very legit for a sunken ship ?


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> OMG! You know what would be so cool as a mast? Get like two chopsticks, not the disposable kind, something study. String them like a "t" shape for the mast. And then... this is the great idea... *make a moss wall as the cloth for the mast!* When the moss grows out you'll have like a moss covered mast that will look very legit for a sunken ship ?


BOOOOMMM!! Great idea!! im gonna make it...!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

! Let me know if you need help with the moss cloth thing (what is that called anyway? the cloth on the mast... haha). And take pictures, I want to see step-by-step builds!!!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> The magnet is so tiny it doesn't seem to effect anything. But now that you mention it this is kind of like putting a magnet onto a computer... I don't know haha. I've been using this for little under a month now and my iphone seems to be working fine. The camera still focuses by itself too


I just actually researched this and the iphone camera has a metal ring around it specifically to shield against the magnet, and to attach magnetic lenses :]


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

That's good to know.

Anyway, today one of shrimp molted. It was so perfect, i had to take a photo of it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Right on the ship. Nice! And the one on the way left looks like male roud:! Have you ever seen the shrimp molt? It looks really cool. I saw one molt last night but was too entranced to get my camera. And right before they finish they like "pop" out of their molt.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Well, I saw one unsuccessful molt.. in which case the shrimp died... but I have yet to witness a complete molt cycle. Probably they're doing it at night when its dark I don't know. 

I do hope I have at least 1 male. So far I look at them closely, most of their tail looks like this ().. there are a few that is sort of (|.. but not so much as a (( to be absolutely sure it is a male. I guess I'll just wait... how long do you think it takes to see some berried female (if there are indeed males in my tank)?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If there some females with saddles, if there's any males in the tank they'll be berried within a week (they need to molt first though). 

Kind of worried about your failed molting though. You said you use tap water so they should have plenty of hardness. What are you feeding them?


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

The failed molting happened last 2 weeks i think. They're doing ok now. no more failed [email protected] I am just feeding them the same flakes i've been feeeding my cardinals.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Make sure to give the shrimp some veggies as their diet as well. Blanched spinach, green beans, whatever. Too much protein will lead to more failed moltings.

So how's that mast coming along? Did you check out my journal? Berried tigers !


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I have to put the mast idea on hold for now.
quite busy with work right now.

ur tigers berried already? congrats! remember to post the shrimplets... i bet they are so tiny and so cute, agghh.. i want some!!!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ok. I give up to continue this shrimp tank. I had 9 shrimps earlier.. 2 of each is supposedly MALE, but as I look at them closer, I am pretty sure they are FEMALE,
LFS says they are male, but I doubt they know about telling the difference. 

Over the past weeks, 2 more had died. I didn't notice their remains, but when I counted the shrimps, there are only 7 left. Meh.

So I dump all the 7 shrimps in my 10g now. With 15+ hungry cardinals.. lol. But no, i haven't seen them eat any of the shrimps yet. Saw the biggest cardinal chase one shrimp around, but the shrimps have plenty of space to hide.

Without further ado, I introduce, 'Willie' the Betta.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Boo... No more shrimps :[. Will you still make the mast?


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Haha... sorry to disappoint. But I am really disappointed with how the local lfs sells the shrimps. most of them are female.

the mast, yeah i still think it will be a great addition to the tank...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm.. if you could only get ONE of those females berried. Then just have them inbreed for more shrimps (ew).

So your workload lessened a bit? Can I expect that mast to be started soon ?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How's your holiday going? Haven't seen you on for a while!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Hi there.
Sorry a lot has been going on these few weeks. Cousin still going on with follow up treatments.. and sister in law had a stroke.. and i myself has not been well these past few weeks.... bummer..

Anyway, my betta tank is growing well. one of the CAE died, i think due to the attacks by my betta. the other bigger CAE is doing well, but gets chased a lot by the Turner, the betta. My daughter named the betta Turner. not sure where she gets the name. lol.

FTS


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Rough way to start off the new year. Sorry to hear about... pretty much everything . Looks like you got quite a bit of algae growing in that tank. Maybe get a few nerites to clear that up?

Btw... is that green camboda growing all over your tank?


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Yeah algae on walls.
Not sure what do you mean by green camboda?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What's that plant growing all along the left? Looks like the plant green camboda haha.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ah. that.. is I think (if im not mistaken) is easy to grow Asian Ambulia.
They grow superfast. But you have to make sure all of their leaves gets light,
otherwise it will melt.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... I googled Asian Ambulia and Green Cabomba (spelled it wrong before haha) and they look exactly the same lol.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ah... no wonder.. i also googled green camboda but nothing comes up.
yes i believe it is the same plant.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Very cute setup.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I read that Green Cabomba grows like a weed :O?


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

green_valley, hey thanks for looking! 

diwu13, yes... the damn thing is a friggin weed. This one u see in this tank
receives no ferts whatsoever. still it grows faster than everything else.
it even outdo algae. lol


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's great! Hope it doesn't take all the nitrates away from my frogbit then.  I want nice long roots on those frogbits


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Here's a video of Turner doing funny thing.

He does that a lot. Snuck his head in btw rocks, or DW, and he gets "flared" and just be still.. for minutes...!

Check it out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUNgpI3y1EI


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha. I hope you don't find him dead in that position one day...


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ok, the tank was left untouched for more than 2 months!! ugh!

Luckily Turner is a hardy fish. He's doing well.

Today I gather some free time and strength to rescape and 
do a 90% WC. I also did some "mods" to the hob filter water return.
The water return seems to be messing up with the background area and plants.
So i redirect the water return to the front using cheapo DIY-ish method.
See:









And FTS latest scape, with Turner claiming himself King of the tank:


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

O yeah, still no mast. my moss aren't doing too well either. some turns to light brown color. and the green is very "light" green color indicating not enough ferts. sure enough i didn't dose for 2 months.!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm interesting in getting closer shots of the DIY water output from the filter. That looks like a great idea. Did you just connect the tubing using those twist ties to the edge of your tank? I might do that for my tank to decrease the flow a bit. I would have to design it so I can still put the hood on over my tank though, so I can't use the twist tie method. You just cut a slit near the end for the water to pour in? That output will also increase the circulation in your tank !!!

You lazy man. I wanna see that mast haha. The moss isn't doing well yea... Looks like it's dying or something. At least you know the culprit.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> I'm interesting in getting closer shots of the DIY water output from the filter. That looks like a great idea. Did you just connect the tubing using those twist ties to the edge of your tank? I might do that for my tank to decrease the flow a bit. I would have to design it so I can still put the hood on over my tank though, so I can't use the twist tie method. You just cut a slit near the end for the water to pour in? That output will also increase the circulation in your tank !!!












Yea, I just tie the tube using cable ties and hook it to the edge of the tank. But it is not perfect because I did not block one end of the tube, so now water flows at both ends. It needs to be fixed soon but I am still thinking something that lies around in the house that can be used to cover that end.









Turner wants a cracker. 



> You lazy man. I wanna see that mast haha. The moss isn't doing well yea... Looks like it's dying or something. At least you know the culprit.


HAHAHAHA...... Like I said, the mosses aren't doing well. I need to wait for them to be better first.. then I'll make the mast.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Turner Portrait Photo


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Your avatar pic is much better. He needs to spread them fins! And I'm liking your idea on the mod. Time to plan my own !


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

He seldom flares when I am looking at him. 
He only does it when he saw his own reflection.
I can't make him flare using a pencil like I can
with my previous half moon betta, late Oliver.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ok, the Anubias was suffering from algae, but the betta tank dont have any algae eater.
(my betta attack them all). So I moved the anubias out into my 12.5g.
The moss is slowwwlly recovering. And, no mast yet.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Whats with the toy windmill in there lol? Looks less like a sunken ship now


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Hahaha... the place was so empty i had to dump something in. it is temporary until plants fill in - i'm doing the trimming and replanting method.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You mean temporary until that mast gets made right ?


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> You mean temporary until that mast gets made right ?


Yes. I need to see how the mosses are doing. if there is no way to salvage them, i'll just go buy a new badge of moss and start on the mast right away. i really hate to throw away those mosses. seems they are trying to grow back.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Check up and flying foxes cost ~$6 each, excluding shipping. So quite a bit more.

And from my experience brown moss doesn't recover. I was hoping it would and put some into my original moss walls, and I doubt it ever grew back. Ultimately I ended up redoing the entire wall because I thought the brown sections looked really bad


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

$6 that's crazy. 

my mosses aren't really all brown. already i notice some new shoots (bright green). probably the base is dead though. probably it's best to start over i guess.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Trimming away the dead moss will also promote new growth. So you can try that instead of chucking all of it. It will be time consuming though. I think leaving the brown moss in my tank is what led to the nemotode population bloom. The decaying matter let them find lots of food even though I only feed twice a week.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Trimming away the dead moss will also promote new growth. So you can try that instead of chucking all of it. It will be time consuming though. I think leaving the brown moss in my tank is what led to the nemotode population bloom. The decaying matter let them find lots of food even though I only feed twice a week.


Is nematode parasitic? If they are not, i'd be ok for a worm population bloom. my betta is ever so hungry. :hihi:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The ones that wiggle in the water column aren't parasitic so your betta would get a nice snack from them.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ok i had to rescape since the moss are looking horrible, eventhough there are some new shoots. i dump the moss into my pond.

i also lose the sunken ship (so i guess there'll be no mast lol). its too simple to warrant a fts. i'll take a pic when it looks a lot better.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What... you took the sunken ship pieces out? Man...


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Hahah.
The driftwoods are gathering hair algae. and I felt they limit the space for turner to swim around. 

I just fed turner with a couple of mosquito larvae. he likes it....


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What will you do with those driftwood pieces? They look really nice together.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I put them in my 12.5g randomly yesterday temporarily. I am thinking to put both of them and another big piece of DW i have lying around on the platform of my pond and grow plants on them.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Not really a fts pic, but just for journaling.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I can't have a Malawi cichlid Biotope because of space constraint in my house.
But I gotta have something!! Lo and behold, tank just tansformed into Paludarium (or is it vivarium? i can't really understand the difference!)


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Now, that's the anubias that i had for quite a long time. it went all over my tanks.
now it's back in this tank. i searched for anubias and there is a forum saying it
can live above water surface so I'm giving that a try. the other plant is the one
i have beside my pond. plus i found some moss outside my house and stick some
on the rocks and driftwood. water has not yet cleared up... probably tomorrow it will,
then i'll do another WC.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking sweet man. How long did it take you to set up that new paludarium (not sure either lol). I see you got rid of the DIY filter output and just have it hit them rocks haha. So how much water is in there you think? ~1G or so?

And yes, anubias can be grown emersed so you'll be fine.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks great! Nice job!

Just to answer your questions, a paludarium is a type of vivarium. A vivarium is a pretty broad term given to terrariums, aquariums, etc.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Looking sweet man. How long did it take you to set up that new paludarium (not sure either lol). I see you got rid of the DIY filter output and just have it hit them rocks haha. So how much water is in there you think? ~1G or so?
> 
> And yes, anubias can be grown emersed so you'll be fine.


THANKS!!  
Just took me about 4-5 hours to do it. Yeah the filter output is out and imade it into a waterfall of some sort. The water is probably 1g yeah.. But I am glad I finally can use back the rock that I bought for my 12.5g and the big piece DW. I still want to add some more pebbles (smaller ones) at the bottom and do some scaping for it. Probably get some more mysterious small plants outside my house lol.



RipariumGuy said:


> Looks great! Nice job!
> 
> Just to answer your questions, a paludarium is a type of vivarium. A vivarium is a pretty broad term given to terrariums, aquariums, etc.


Thanks for checking out my tank. I see, ok thanks for that clarification on paludarium.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Take more pictures after a rescape . This is like a mini version of your pond outside haha.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like it.

the terms are all latin: viv- life, terra- earth, aqua- water, palus- swamp, arium- cage/container
a vivarium is a container for living things, and includes terrariums (earth dwelling things), aquariums (water dwelling organisms), and paludariums (semi-terrestrial things).


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I like it, too bad it's not a bigger tank, it's a tad small, maybe the next inhabitants could be shrimp and snails! 

You should add some moss on the branches and try to get it to grow up and out, moss like flame or peacock might be good =]


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I notice some tiny planaria in my tank now.. Probably due to the recent bulldozing of the substrates. Did another WC. Betta didn't even see the tiny planaria otherwise he'd already ate them all.

I am going to setup some small pots attached to the tank wall. Seems there aren't enough plants in this tank.

Pics soon..!


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> ! Let me know if you need help with the moss cloth thing (what is that called anyway? the cloth on the mast... haha). And take pictures, I want to see step-by-step builds!!!


old old OLD post but since nobody answered it, the thread was updated today, and i just read through the whole thing-
the cloth on the mast...is called the sail. xD. 

but, anyways.
awesome tank, awesome thread! this tank has had so many different appearances, it's nuts! but i've been happy with all of them. except maybe the one with the toy windmill... xD. bit cheesy for my tastes.
but i wish you luck, OP, on a successful paludarium! i've read the thread with your pond before, so you certainly seem good at it. subscribed for any future changes :>


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

CatB said:


> old old OLD post but since nobody answered it, the thread was updated today, and i just read through the whole thing-
> the cloth on the mast...is called the sail. xD.
> 
> but, anyways.
> ...


Hey CatB, thanks for checking out my tank! 
Yeah that sail remains a dream... 

I wanted to put some pots inside the tank, but I'm out of suction cups at the moment. I found a really cool outdoor mysterious plant that is nano in size and is pretty cool. 

Hope my paludarium will be a forest soon!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

LMAO! Yea.. that mast. THat's what its called. I don't think anyone answered it anyway


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

xD. if you want a plant that will turn your tank into a forest, get some water sprite... i'm under the impression that it grows like a weed just about anywhere.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

My Turner was growing fast, then my bro said he wants it... with the whole tank.
So I gave it to him lol.

I just set up another betta tank though. pics later


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

:O! What a nice brother haha.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

now i put my new betta in my 12g. he seems happier in there.
and he is ok to live with all of my other cardinals.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow.. long time no post.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Wow.. long time no post.


Hi diwu! 

Yeah, been so busy lately... im doing a little more scaping in my 12g now.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

How's this tank doing?


----------

